# Thoughts on long range pheasant shooting



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I hear the question alot, Whats the best load for long range pheasant and how far away will it kill a bird reliably. Well i think that is the wrong question to ask. I know my load (kent ultimate upland) with 1.5oz of 5 shot or 4 shot will kill a rooster at 50 yrds no problem. The problem is how many people can hit at that range?? I kept track this year and killed over a good bit over 90% of the birds i shot at this year. I grew up grouse hunting in teh thick brush with a full choke because i didnt know any better so pheasants are not hard for me to hit. I would NOT take a first shot at a rooster at 45yrds!! I folded one at 65 yrds this year and the only reason i shot was it was already hit and it was PURE LUCK i got it!! Once they are hit i keep shooting, you have nothing to loose. Uless you are a true expert taking the long shots should not be done!! To many times i see a leg drop or the back end get knocked down or the wings set and they glide a half mile. all dead birds it just may take them a few days to die. Long shots are a sure way to cripple birds. A rooster is a magnificient t bird and deserves our best. yes a good load is important but self control is more important. Now i shoot a modified and take the closer shots and kill more birds with that than if i took all the same shots with a full choke and shot long range shots added in. I dont shot unless i know i can stand a 90% chance of dropping it cleanly. damn few people can do that at 45+ yrds. I am not one of them!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

My bro slipped me his extended Imp cyl choke this year that he used to shoot skeet with and needless to say, I was very very impressed w/ the way it threw lead. A lot of it has to do with confidence and knowing your own capabilities IMO.

5's all the way for me. :beer:

(Shooting a lot and having the company of a dog only helps build confidence also.) :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree. They are too much of a game bird to risk wounding one and not being able to retrieve it.


----------



## HNTFSH (Jan 14, 2008)

Early season and/or when birds are holding well I use an Improved with 2 3/4 7 1/2 followed by a modified 3" #5 in the 2nd barrel. Later season or if the birds are running harder I go 3" #6 followed by a 3" #5.

Overall, a close working dog makes the biggest difference for me.


----------

